# Front-USB an Mainboard anschließen



## Deon (17. August 2010)

*Front-USB an Mainboard anschließen*

Hallo
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand weiß wie ich die beiden Front-USB Eingänge an mein Mainboard ( ASUS M4A785TD- EVO) anschließe. Mein Gehäuse ist das vom Medion Akoya MD 8828. Seit dem Mainboardwechsel funktionieren diese nicht mehr und das ist nicht gerade gut, da ich alles hinten anschließen muss

Wäre dankbar für HILFE


----------



## ConCAD (18. August 2010)

*AW: Front-USB an Mainboard anschließen*

Hast du den Stecker richtig rum gepolt?


----------



## Deon (18. August 2010)

*AW: Front-USB an Mainboard anschließen*

das ist ja das problem ich weiß net wo ich den stecker anschließen soll, da ich angst habe mein MB zu schrotten


----------



## ConCAD (18. August 2010)

*AW: Front-USB an Mainboard anschließen*

Hab dir mal die internen USB-Anschlüsse markiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deon (18. August 2010)

*AW: Front-USB an Mainboard anschließen*

ey klasse vielen dank
und an welchen von denen soll ich dann den front USB anschließen??


----------



## Chrisieh (18. August 2010)

*AW: Front-USB an Mainboard anschließen*

Es sollte egal sein an welchen du dein Front Usb Panel anschließt.
Im Handbuch, welches du dir auf der Seite von Asus runterladen kannst, steht drin wie du die genau anschließen musst. 
Siehe Handbuch:
-1.10.2 Interne Anschlüsse
-8. USB-Sockel (10-1 pol. USB78, USB910, USB1112)

Link zum Board

Edit: USB78 steht für 7. und 8. Usb anschluss, Usb910 für den 9. und 10. den Rest kannst du dir wohl denken ;D


----------



## Deon (18. August 2010)

*AW: Front-USB an Mainboard anschließen*

vielen vielen dank werdes dann morgen ausprobieren wa

eine frage: das steht : ,,verbinden die niemals ein 1394-kabel mit dem USB-Anschluss, sonst wird das Motherboard beschädigt"
ich habe doch kein 1394-kabel oder??


----------



## Chrisieh (19. August 2010)

*AW: Front-USB an Mainboard anschließen*

Das 1394 Kabel ist 2x5 groß das USB nur 1x4, sollte aber auch auf dem Kabel draufstehen. Wenn du einen Firewire-Anschluss an deinem Frontpanel hast, hast du auch ein 1394-Kabel.

MfG Chrisieh


----------

